# HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??



## AudiGott1984 (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo Jungs !!

Ich wohne jetzt seit 6 Monaten in Kiel und würde ganz gerne verstärkt auf Mefo gehen !! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Plätze verraten !?

Ich wohne in Wellingsdorf !



Danke und MfG Maik


----------



## Hasenfuß (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Moin,

hier http://leidenschaft-meerforelle.gmxhome.de/meerforellenreviere/kieler_foerde.html
ist alles ausreichend erklär.

Mein Konfirmationsspruch:
"... suchet, so werdet ihr finden, ...."


:m


----------



## Gu.est (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

weiter gute plätze in der kieler förde sind:
möltenort,
heikendorfer bucht,
ölberg,
nördlich des kraftwerk ost (allerdings betreten verboten)
schwentinemündung (tageskarte erforderlich)
seebad düsternbrook
hindenburgufer, vor der tirpitzmole
bei anlegestelle friedrichsort
leuchturm friedrichsort 

aber schöner ist es eigentlich die kieler förde zu verlassen und in  richtung eckernförde oder howacht zu angeln )

hol sie raus, petri, guest (ex-kieler).


----------



## Gu.est (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> du mußt noch lauter brüllen !!!
> 
> mfg
> 
> haeck


 
moin Haeck, wie meinst du das? 

tl


----------



## sunny (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

@Haeck

verstehe ich auch nicht #d . Hast du Angst, dass die jemand ne Mefo weg fängt. Ich denke wir sind Kollegen.


quest  #6 

finde ich stark, dass du konkrete Tipps gibts. Ich glaube wir müssen mal zusammen losschießen. Auch wenn mein Anfahrtsweg wahrscheinlich länger ist.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Blex (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



> du mußt noch lauter brüllen !!!


 *@Haeck:*
Die Vielzahl von Revieren ist wohl so ziemlich jedem bekannt und zum größten Teil schon in mindestens einem Angelführer genannt. Da gibt es wohl kaum noch Geheimnisse, auch wenn viele so tun. #c 

Die Schwierigkeit besteht lediglich daran zur richtigen Zeit an dem richtigen dieser Orte zu sein. |kopfkrat

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Gu.est (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> angeln ist für mich kein mannschaftssport. ich vetrete die selbe meinung wie hasenfuß und stehe auch mal gerne allein i.d. förde. solche plätze sind hier leider sehr dünn gesäht.


 
ja so geht es mir auch, darum hab ich mal ein paar wenig bekannte angelstellen eingestreut, damit ich in den kommenden tagen kitzeberg allein beangeln kann.


----------



## Gu.est (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> quest #6
> finde ich stark, dass du konkrete Tipps gibts. Ich glaube wir müssen mal zusammen losschießen. Auch wenn mein Anfahrtsweg wahrscheinlich länger ist.


sach bescheid, wenn du im nördlichen schleswig-holstein oder im südlichen dk bist )

knæk og bræk


----------



## Broder (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Hi Leute,
wo wir gerde von was langem silbernen torpedoförmigen Dings sprechen...
welche Seite der Kieler Förde ist eigendlich die fängiste links oder rechts?
 |kopfkrat 
@AudiGott1984
viel Glück mit der ersten Mefo  |wavey:


----------



## Gu.est (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

moin broder,
das ist egal. mal so, mal so. und dann auch wieder ganz anders....


----------



## Pepe (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Moin Maik,
bevor Du als Beginner da mit anfängst alle Plätze abzufahren und zu befischen,versuche es mal 4-6 Wochen in Kitzeberg.
Vorteil nicht so weit von Wellingdorf,kannst also die Freizeit optimal nutzen,
Du sammelst Erfahrung,triffts andere und wirst so schon eine Menge mitbekommen
und vergeigst nicht soviel Benzin wie Ich zum Beispiel auf meinen Suchen nach unbefischten Abschnitten.
Gruß Pepe


----------



## funster (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

...ok begriffen Kieler Förde ist schon besetzt. 
Wie ist denn mit Eckernförder Bucht steht da auch schon einer von euch.
Bin nur mal am Wochende da, bin auch ganz leise.........   ;-)


to whom it may concern


----------



## Gu.est (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> ...ok begriffen Kieler Förde ist schon besetzt.
> Wie ist denn mit Eckernförder Bucht steht da auch schon einer von euch.
> Bin nur mal am Wochende da, bin auch ganz leise......... ;-)
> 
> ...


 
*lol*

die eckernförder bucht ist auch besetzt! zumindest von mo. bis fr. am wochenende darfst du da gern angeln.    

*g* gu.est


----------



## detlefb (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

#q  #q  #q 

Es wäre auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Bei Bülk kommen doch ab und an tolle Mefos aus dem Wasser, aber ist da nicht auch die Kläranlage? Na lecker....


----------



## Pepe (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Klar Hauke,
in der Kieler Förde gibt es mehrere gute leicht erreichbare Stellen.
Was Bülk angeht,da musste jetzt zahlen wenn Du parken willst(als ob Strande nicht schon reich genug wäre),Spaziergänger ,stören aber nur wenn man mal pinkeln muss
und ich glaube,das das was aus der Kläranlage in Bülk in die Ostsee geht sauberer ist als so mancher Einlauf auf dem platten Land.
Gruß Pepe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



			
				pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Was Bülk angeht,da musste jetzt zahlen wenn Du parken willst


  #q 
Seid wann denn das nun wieder  :r


----------



## Blex (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



> Was Bülk angeht,da musste jetzt zahlen wenn Du parken willst


UNSINN! :c 
Die Parkautomaten wurden bisher jedes Jahr pünktlich zu Beginn der Meerforellensaison wieder abgebaut. Parkgebühren werden dort, wie auch in Strande selbst, nur in den warmen Monaten fällig.  

Vorletztes Jahr im Herbst komme ich da gerade mit meiner Karre an und was soll ich sagen? - echter Service - da nehmen die glatt die Parkschilder mit und bauen den Automaten ab.   #c  
Die Automaten scheinen nicht wintertauglich zu sein und so werden in den Wintermonaten keine Parkgebühren erhoben. #6 

Gruß & Petri ALEX  :g


----------



## AudiGott1984 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

So Leute danke für die vielan Antworten !

Ich werd es dann wohl mal in Kitzeberg versuchen !!
Ab wann ist dann die Top Zeit auf Mefo ?? Also momentan hat man ja noch einige braune Fische bei !!

Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch mal zum Angeln treffen !!

MfG Maik


----------



## Hasenfuß (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Das Wasser aus der Bülker Kläranlage ist so sauber, weil der ganze Schmott ja auch schon in die Luft übergetreten ist ....|kopfkrat ...


*Ja*, in Bülk *stinkt* es wenn der Wind richtig steht...


----------



## Gu.est (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute danke für die vielan Antworten !
> 
> Ich werd es dann wohl mal in Kitzeberg versuchen !!
> Ab wann ist dann die Top Zeit auf Mefo ?? Also momentan hat man ja noch einige braune Fische bei !!
> ...


 
kitzeberg ist auch jetzt im winter recht gut. aber oft selbst in der woche sehr gut besucht. südlich des fähranlegers kann man auch gut angeln, da ist es meist etwas leerer. 

mit braunen (bzw absteigern) kannst du da noch einige monate rechnen, aber silberne sind auch drin. fahr hin und versuch dein glück  

petri gu.est


----------



## AudiGott1984 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

So jetzt bin ich ja nun in Sachen Platzwahl etwas schlauer !! Vielleicht sagt ihr mir auch noch eure fängigsten Köder und Farben dami ich mir ein paar kaufen kann und nicht die ganze Pallette kaufen muß !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Pepe (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Also Maik,
da ich Dir schon für den Anfang Kitzeberg angeraten habe;wie
gesagt meist viele andere Angler da die (im Gegensatz zu mir) auch auf Fragen antworten, nun zum Köder:
Das Wasser ist kalt,die Forellen mögen es jetzt nicht so schnell,sie mögen es aber auffällig! 
Nimm Küstenwobbler,von 16-26 gr.mit Rot und Schwarz drin,Gelb/orange ist auch gut
Küstenblinker in den gleichen Farben mit rotem VMC Drilling auf den du gerne noch eine rote oder orange Hühnerhechel bindest.Fische nicht so schnell,
beachte den Wasserstand,lass den Köder auch mal absacken,hebe die Rutenspitze beim einspinnen mal ein bischen nach oben,oder zur Seite und vor allen Dingen BEOBACHTE WAS DIE ANDEREN ANGLER MACHEN und kauf nicht bei Großmanns.
und hier im Board rumsurfen sind wirklich ne Menge tolle Tipps zu finden
Auf die Erste!
Gruß vom Westufer
Pepe


----------



## AudiGott1984 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

Danke dir Pepe !! 

Wieso nicht bei Großmanns ?? Ich wollte eh zu Knutzen !!


----------



## Jonas7287 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

hi, 
bin neu in kiel war nun 2 mal los hatte eine kleine blanke nichts dolles komm aus husum war sonst immer in dk zum mefo angeln aber nun wohn ich hier und muss hier mal plätze und leute kenn lernen. werde samstag auch wieder los. Also wer mal lust hätte kann gern bescheid sagen. Würde mich über tipps zu guten stellen und über andere die mal lust haben nicht allein zu gehen freun. 
lg jonas


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



haukep schrieb:


> Bei Bülk kommen doch ab und an tolle Mefos aus dem Wasser, aber ist da nicht auch die Kläranlage? Na lecker....




Hmmm...ich hab in Bülk bislang nur untermassige bekommen...daher kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, ob die nach Fäkallica schmecken. Aber die Hornis sind da ganz geschmacklich okay lol lol lol...


----------



## magnus12 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



AudiGott1984 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagt ihr mir auch noch eure fängigsten Köder und Farben dami ich mir ein paar kaufen kann und nicht die ganze Pallette kaufen muß !!
> 
> MfG Maik



Hallo Maik,

jetzt im Herbst benutzte ich kupferfarbene Blinker wie den Boss
http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/p...cts_id=2486&osCsid=m8ea9tmd9tsbrg5i5djo1i1t20
lieber aber den Solty in blau-silber bzw. natürliche Fischfarben
http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/p...cts_id=2002&osCsid=m8ea9tmd9tsbrg5i5djo1i1t20
Andere schwören auf den Stripper
http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/p...cts_id=1750&osCsid=m8ea9tmd9tsbrg5i5djo1i1t20
in der kurzen Version , weiß 12-15gr
oder den Snaps
http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/p...cts_id=1413&osCsid=m8ea9tmd9tsbrg5i5djo1i1t20
Ködergewichte von 15-18gr sind optimal. Die beiden größten Anfängerfehler sind unnötiges Waten und zu schwere Köder, über 20gr fische ich nur im Frühjahr bei starkem Gegenwind.

Wurfweite ist nur ein mentales Problem (das Zitat ist von jemandem der gaaaaanz viele Fische fängt#6

Richtig Spaß macht Kitzeberg nur unter der Woche und am frühen Morgen

Gruß

Frank


----------



## cozmo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*

hallo jonas. in der kieer förde gibt es keine meerforellen mehr. die werden alle von den trollinganglern weggefangen!!!!.

ich kenne aber eine paar strände wo man noch das silber der ostsee auf ansage fangen kann. mal sehen,,,, man kann sich ja vielleicht mal treffen wenn du magst. und dann melde dich mal per pn. dann sag ich dir bescheid#6


----------



## magnus12 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: HotSpots für Mefo in der Kieler Förde ??*



cozmo schrieb:


> hallo jonas. in der kieler förde gibt es keine meerforellen mehr. die werden alle von den trollinganglern weggefangen!!!!.
> 
> ich kenne aber eine paar strände wo man noch das silber der ostsee auf ansage fangen kann. #6



|good:   

:#2::#2::#2::#2:


----------

